# Flourite:Sand Mixture ratio?



## Iceterran (Jun 15, 2007)

My 75 gal tank is Up and running with water, lights, heater and a wet-dry sump. The next investment I'm looking at is substrate. From the research I've done, I know I need about 2" of substrate. Because of the economical factor (funds are running low) I cant go with 100% fluorite. I was thinking about maybe going 50% fluorite and 50% play sand. I was wondering is there was a good way to figure out how much of each I would have to buy. I'm also open to suggestions as alternatives to play sand, my only concern being that I would not have to ever replace the substrate. Insight and/or experience is appreciated. Thanks


----------



## NoSvOrAx (Nov 11, 2006)

schultz aquatic soil from lowes.
7 bucks for a 10lb bag
probably need 4 or 5 bags


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Just use pool filter sand. Play sand tends to be of too small a grain size. Flourite doesn't add any nutrients, just the ability to hold some nutrients for better access by roots. For $5 or so you will have about enough, and that should be closer to 3-4" than 2".


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

1 bag of Flourite, the rest pool filter sand. Aim for around 3" depth.


----------



## Iceterran (Jun 15, 2007)

You guys have no idea how relived you just made me. Cant thank you guys enough, rayer: I think I will go with 1 bag flourite and the rest pool filter sand. Now for a stupid question: The flourite goes on top right?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Glad to help... I mix the two together. Add a little Flourite, then some sand, mix, repeat.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

The flourite, being lighter and of bigger pieces than the sand, will eventually be on the surface, so it doesn't matter a whole lot where it starts out.


----------



## Iceterran (Jun 15, 2007)

So I called up my local Home Depot, and local Lowes, and neither of them carry pool filter sand. Is there a good website that sells it, or does anyone know of a store in the Boston area that would? Thanks


----------



## frozenbarb (Feb 8, 2007)

What about SMS its 15$ for 50 pounds. and most people use it ALOT and it seems to be good Try to find a Lesco or Homedepot and look for turface pro/ Soil master selects


----------



## Homer_Simpson (Apr 2, 2007)

Iceterran said:


> So I called up my local Home Depot, and local Lowes, and neither of them carry pool filter sand. Is there a good website that sells it, or does anyone know of a store in the Boston area that would? Thanks


Shops specializing in Pool Supplies and Pools should carry it. Check your phone book for pool supply stores and phone to compare prices. That is where I got mine. The only thing is that you likely will not get in anything smaller than 50 lbs but you also cannot beat the price. 50lbs for $10-12. SMS is a good alternative. My only concern with that is the many posts where people claim that SMS drops KH like a rocket. If that is the case, rapid PH swings follow drastic KH drops. While this may not be a concern as far as plants go, it could effect the health of fish.


----------

